# vorrebbe mai fosse stato



## sophiagobel

Buonasera, 

Mi risulta troppo problematica la costruzione verbale, dal punto di vista del soggetto e dei tempi. Ho anche dei dubbi rispetto del senso della lineetta per la sintassi.

Contesto: uno saggio di teologia politica sulla leggenda del Grande Inquisitore di F.M. Dostoievski: "È Gesù, il Cristo, che muore, il suo annuncio* – *è lui che, anzi, l'Inquisitore, nella sua infelicità, *vorrebe mai fosse stato*".

Traduzione: Es Jesús, el Cristo, el que muere, su anuncio: es él quien, antes bien, el Inquisidor, en su infelicidad, nunca habría querido ser.

Grazie!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Controlla il testo originale, non può essere scritto così.


----------



## sophiagobel

Paulfromitaly, grazie per l'osservazione. Purtroppo il testo originale è tale come l'ho scritto. L'ho tratto da un libro, allora se non è corretto può trattarsi di un refuso. Qual'è sarebbe l'errore?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sophiagobel said:


> Paulfromitaly, grazie per l'osservazione. Purtroppo il testo originale è tale come l'ho scritto. L'ho tratto da un libro, allora se non è corretto può trattarsi di un refuso. Qual'è sarebbe l'errore?



La punteggiatura non ha senso (7 virgole in una breve frase), vorrebbe ha la doppia B e comunque la frase per me è incomprensibile.
Qual è il titolo del libro?


----------



## sophiagobel

Grazie, "vorrebbe" senza doppia B è stato il mio errore. Si tratta di una citazione dal libro "Il potere che frena", di Massimo Cacciari (Adelphi, 2013). Saluti


----------



## hitomi_85

Ho trovato il testo qui,ma è davvero incomprensibile!


----------



## sophiagobel

sophiagobel said:


> Grazie, "vorrebbe" senza doppia B è stato il mio errore. Si tratta di una citazione dal libro "Il potere che frena", di Massimo Cacciari (Adelphi, 2013). Saluti


----------



## sophiagobel

Grazie, hitomi_85, per la ricerca; il testo è stabilito, ma è veramente difficile la sua interpretazione, forse c'è un "che" eliso nella parte finale: "vorrebbe *che* mai fosse stato".


----------



## alfaalfa

sophiagobel said:


> Mi risulta troppo problematica la costruzione verbale, dal punto di vista del soggetto e dei tempi. Ho anche dei dubbi rispetto del senso della lineetta per la sintassi.


Solo questo questa frase ti crea dubbi?
Non so come infilare "l'Inquisitore" ma mi sembra di capire che Dio vede suo figlio in carne e ossa morire e Gesù, infelice di ciò, vorrebbe non essere stato mai Suo figlio. Ma non ne sono sicuro. In bocca al lupo con la traduzione di tutto il resto.


----------



## hitomi_85

sophiagobel said:


> Grazie, hitomi_85, per la ricerca; il testo è stabilito, ma è veramente difficile la sua interpretazione, forse c'è un "che" eliso nella parte finale: "vorrebbe *che* mai fosse stato".



De nada  No conozco al autor del texto, pero puede ser que se cree un "artista moderno" y quiere tener un estilo "particular"... Por eso no se entiende nada


----------



## Neuromante

hitomi_85 said:


> De nada  No conozco al autor del texto, pero puede ser que se crea un "artista moderno" y quiera tener un estilo "particular"... Por eso no se entiende nada


Retomando una vieja tradición del foro.... Se hace para evitar que los que lean el error  piensen que no es tal y lo repitan.


----------



## alfaalfa

hitomi_85 said:


> De nada  No conozco al autor del texto, pero puede ser que se cree un "artista moderno" y quiere tener un estilo "particular"... Por eso no se entiende nada


Massimo Cacciari è uno dei maggiori filosofi viventi italiani http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimo_Cacciari. Nulla toglie che è incomprensibile.


----------



## Geviert

> De nada   No conozco al autor del texto, pero puede ser que se cree un "artista  moderno" y quiere tener un estilo "particular"... Por eso no se entiende  nada



Quel libro di Cacciari riprende un argomento alquanto complesso (e antico) sul problema della teologia politica, ovvero sul legame tra religione (trascendenza, potere spirituale, rappresentazione, Fine dei tempi,  secolarizzazione, ecc.) e forma politica (antica e moderna)*. Nel suo libro, Cacciari si confronta, in particolare, con la teologia politica del giurista tedesco Carl Schmitt. Un'altro autore italiano che si è occupato dell'argomento, altretanto noto (magari può servire), è Giorgio Agamben (cfr. il suo recente "il mistero del male" su Benedetto XVI). In questi dibattiti tra politica e religione, la figura dostojewskiana del "grande inquisitore" (cfr. i frattelli Karamasow) è stata introdotta appunto da Carl Schmitt**. Ci vuole, insomma, tutto questo contesto per tentare di compredere ciò che Cacciari vuol dire in quel suo libro. "Artista moderno", quindi, non direi (magari noi, lettori troppo profani) .    

La frase da te riportata, Sophia, compare nel capitolo IX (l'inquisitore) del libro di Cacciari, di preciso nella pagina 112. Cacciari sta argomentando in modo enfatico (perciò la sintassi un po' tortuosa). Devi riportare il contesto di quella frase (che viene dalla pagina precedente), almeno nel suo paragrafo, altrimenti rimane più incomprensible al lettore di ciò che è già il tema in sé. 

Comunque la mia proposta, magari ti può servire:



> È Gesù, il Cristo, che muore, il suo annuncio* – *è lui che, anzi, l'Inquisitore, nella sua infelicità, *vorrebbe mai fosse stato*".



L'inquisitore si sta confrontando con chi ritiene che sia l'Anticristo (siamo in Seviglia, sec. XVI), ma scopre (o meglio, sa, sapeva già) che in realtà l'ennesimo eretico di fronte a lui "è Gesù, il Cristo, che muore, il suo annuncio". Colui che l'inquisitore sta per condannare al rogo è quindi il vero Cristo: con lui sta per condannare il vero Gesù e il suo annuncio (in senso lato, la Bibbia, il messaggio degli apostoli). Lui, l'Inquisitore, lo deve comunque condannare (ecco il nesso tra politica e religione): altrimenti la sua funzione (ovvero, in senso allegorico, il ruolo della Chiesa) decade per sempre, si conclude, in quanto la Fine dei tempi si compie, la scatologia si avvera. Cacciari aggiunge: "è lui che, anzi, l'inquisitore, nella sua infelicità, vorrebbe mai fosse stato", ovvero, l'inquisitore (in quanto massimo rappresentante dell'inquisizione) avrebbe voluto non sapere ciò che sa (perciò infelice), ovvero, avrebbe voluto che il vero Cristo "mai fosse stato" di fronte a lui, proprio al suo cospetto, ovvero di fronte al suo potere in quanto giudice. Si tratta di un potere che, secondo dottrina, è stato compiuto, si compie e si deve compiere in nome del Signore (quale?) fino alla sua venuta. Si noti il fino paradosso! 

Quindi (senza i dui punti): 

Es Jesús, el Cristo, el que muere, su anuncio - es él quien, antes bien,  el Inquisidor, en su infelicidad, no hubiera querido jamás que haya sido.





PS * Un buon riassunto alla mano sull'argomento: Merio Scattola, Teologia politica, il Mulino, Bologna, 2007. 
   ** Cfr. Carl Schmitt, politische Theologie I e II, anche i suoi "dialoghi sul potere" (in tedesco GüM).


----------

